# java is a happy rat, please share your cute rat videos!



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

here is my java sleeping a few weeks ago and bruxing and boggling today ! i love watching the boggling! java the sleepy rat: http://youtu.be/VtZExXXxws8 and happy java bruxing: http://youtu.be/WiMNIesne40i love cute rat pics and videos but see more pics than videos id like to see more


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Eek. Don't want everything on. Just he video! Trying.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

i love the rat in the scarf one!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Hope it works!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

darkiss4428 said:


> i love the rat in the scarf one!


Scarf one? My PEW?? He was in my winter gown (grey one) that's Jerry and he's such a gentle soul. 

I meant to just show the first video. My ratties loved their porridge, they'd gather around licking the spoon then run after me as I called them to fetch their porridge. All the way back to their cage. Hope you can view that one. 

If everything's viewable just ignore what doesn't interest you. I have a view arb pics that slipped into my ratties album.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

it says you have moved or deleted it


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

anyone else with cute videos?


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

I haven't done anything


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Oops that was accidental. My new additions to the family got them yesterday.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

lovemyfurries said:


> Hope it works!


Doesn't it work if you click on the pic and the follow the link?


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

no it doesn't, and your additions are preshious


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

OMG so much cute In one thread !!!! My girls love porridge too, I suppose I should give them some tomorrow mornin!!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

i love the ladder to the cage bit! that is such a good idea and they are soo cute


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks 

Darkiss those are handmade parrot ladders that I get. It works like a charm and it's not cedar or pine, can't remember what the wood is called though but the take chunks out when they feel like chewing. Being boys though and marking etc. I have spare ladders, so every now and then I spray them with vinegar and water mixture and put them on the balcony to dry.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

I posted some new pics of my babies on the meet my rat forum. They are so cute. How are you new guys doing. And no Java updates for a while? You probably have your hands full.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

ill check em out and there all good the video here of java bruxing and boggling was taken the other day when i started this thread he is just so squishie! him and thunder are snuggle buddies


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Aw snuggle buddies that's so cute!!


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

yes it is super cute


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzE-Q2ikVHY&feature=youtu.be
Here is a recent vid of my girls. I love your vids btw


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Gosh your black girl is super fast!!


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

so cute!


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

I know I'm late on this thread but OMG so cute. I don't know what I was feeding him, but it sure made Java grow like a weed. I want rats again....not fosters but actual pets.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

java is my kissy boy everyone looks for him now and asks about him and he is a BIG boy remember he was twice nukas size? nuka is just barly bigger but java has doubled in size length wise lol you gives him super food


----------

